# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  L&M Market

## Rambo

would anybody have a photo of this place??

----------


## Mike_D

Here's a pic from 2006 that I found on the old forum:



Although I've been there many times, I don't think I have any pictures of my own.

----------


## poolguywindsor

I have some, but am not having any luck finding them, will keep looking.

----------


## yetta

I have no pictures but I love this store!! Always an interesting group gathering at the table outside and a great family that owns it. To be such a small space...there is about every likkle ting one could need..at good prices too!

----------


## Melody

Where is it?

----------


## Al Drake

http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowTopic...y-Jamaica.html

----------


## suzengrace

it near blue cave castle/pee wees and no limit bar on the west end..

----------


## Mike_D

> http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowTopic...y-Jamaica.html


Strange post on TA. It appears that some people are talking about an L&M Market in Runaway Bay, while others are talking about the one in Negril.

Love the L&M! You can barely squeeze down some of the aisles, but they have everything you need.

----------


## Marko

mi spend all mi dollars in dat place......lol.......dem opened in 1997......
a lot of us never thought they wouldn't make it when they first opened.......
but here they are 15+ years lata and going strong.....
and you can virtually get most anything in der......
combs, batteries, car oil, hair oil, envelopes, paper, pens and pencils, locks, glasses, ice cube trays and the list goes on and on.....
but sorry no photos.....ha ha

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## rjonsun

Our needs are simple, so we normally head up to Darling's Store on Pee Wee Lane.  The few time I have been in L&M it was so cluttered with merchandise and people that I prefer not to go back.  I like the personalized service at Darling's.  They don' have a lot, but they have all I need.
Regards,
Bob

----------


## Patricia

I like L&M's "clutter" gives the place character  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## yetta

> I like L&M's "clutter" gives the place character


Me too!!  Plus, it adds to the adventure! LOL

----------


## Soursop555

Here is one from July.

----------


## Soursop555

A few more  L & M pix.

----------


## captaind

Love being able to buy PVC on a Sunday.

----------


## yetta

Smart business move!!!  As we said, one can get most anything in this store. Now.... By Jah, it is nearly true. LOL

----------


## Big_frank

On our first visit to Negril we stayed at Samsara and the 'go to' nearby store was L and M Market.
They even had Canadian Du Mauria Cigarettes in those days.

----------


## Caught

Let's hope I never need one while in Negril but it's good to know they have wax gaskets.

----------


## Jim-Donna

LOL caught! One time they even had Asti for a nice mimosa with fresh juice..............YUMMY.

----------


## billndonna

When we stayed at Home Sweet Home L & M was our close by savior for ice,liquor,beer and all the other much needed things for our room.Love that place but this year we will be at Catcha so the little store across the street will know us well!!

----------


## Rambo

we used to stay in a home, West of Jennys....same side........Older, very poor of eyesight, woman name of "Dorthy" was the owner of the house and a small Brick Building in front of the house by the road that her son named (???) ran as a mini market.......................
Two man made stone pillars to the yard, and a large porch with Burglar Bars and Gate on front steps..

anybody???

----------


## brihinds

Lance had a generator going during the first hurricane I went through in Jamaica.  My neighbor and I drove down there before the tail came through and the place was hopping.  The neighbor's were out there all they could be because Lance had the electricity going on and remained well stocked.  There was a hurricane party going on at Lance's and Lance loved every minute of it. I went in looking for Sorrel after Christmas and not only did he have it he was more than happy to go to the cooler and pull it out for me.  I love and respect my hard working neighbor from Westland Mountain.

----------

